# My 100% copyrights free blog



## plugaudio (Mar 22, 2011)

please enjoy my 2011 blog . 

www.365breaks.com - one year of drum breaks is my day by day blog . 

each day I spend 15 minutes on drum loop programming. then I upload. 
all files are downladable in cd audio quality and 100% copyright free. 

cheers !


----------



## nikolas (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh WOW! If this is what it promises to be, I'm already in. 

Reposting once I get into the site! :D

Reposting now: Yes, what I expected. Some great loops in there! If only there was a way to download *everything* at once... Although I do see the marketing idea behind not allowing such athing.

Thanks for sharing mate!


----------



## plugaudio (Mar 23, 2011)

maybe month by month packs to download ? 

thank you !


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 24, 2011)

Cool idea!


----------



## MeatHook (Mar 24, 2011)

This is a really great idea! One suggestion...you said you programmed these, so do you have the MIDI files? If so, it would be great to offer those as well!


----------

